# Can U identify these plants?



## Bsqrd (Feb 3, 2014)

I bought 3 aquariums from an elderly gentleman, and inherited some of these plants. The older leaves have algae growing in them, but you can see new leaves coming out from center. They don't grow real fast I under my lights, (about a year old) but I kind of like them. If you could help me ID them and give more info I would appreciate it. Originally I planted them just anywhere but since they are thriving I would like to move them without suffering a lot of leaf decay. Or, if possible, I would like to take a cutting, or split them so as to populate other tanks or areas. Thanks a bunch for all responses. 
Barry


----------



## The Cichlid Guy (Oct 18, 2014)

Could be me, but I'm not seeing the pics. Can you try linking them again?


----------



## Bsqrd (Feb 3, 2014)

Sorry....meant to attach.


----------



## Bsqrd (Feb 3, 2014)

I think this is a crypt, but still nor sure about moving, replanting, or how to split or propagate.


----------



## The Cichlid Guy (Oct 18, 2014)

I don't know much about crypts, but that looks like Anubias to me, possibly Anubias barteri. Does it lave stringy white roots, or a solid green rhizome? If it turns out to be Anubias, it should actually be attached to something in the aquarium, rather than planted, but you can move it pretty much anywhere without harming it. You can also split it at the rhizome to create multiple smaller plants.


----------



## OllieNZ (Apr 18, 2014)

It's a crypt, not sure which species. They propagate by runners. I'd lift the plant out of the substrate and gently peel the old algae affected leaves off the crown they should come off easily no tools required. They are also starving so I'd hit them with some macro fertiliser either in liquid form or root tabs. They are a slow growing plant with low light requirements and the best way to boost their growth is co2 addition and a high nutrient dosing scheme(this is true of any aquatic plant) but this is by no means required. If you bombard them with too much light (like most slow growing plants) they can be prone to algae forming on the leaves.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

Crypts can be divided by cutting the runners between the plants. As well if the algae doesn't come off easily, the leaves can be dipped into a 1 to 20 part solution of bleach and water, for one minute. then rinse well. I have never had a crypt that didn't handle this treatment.
As well, Anubias and Java fern do not need to be attached to wood or stone. They will grow better with their roots in the substrate. In both cases, the rhizome must be above the substrate with only the roots planted. The problem with this is that they may be dug up by the fish.


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

Looks like anubias to me, and they don't have to be planted. I find attaching them to a suction cup attached to the glass works best, and in shadier area's of the tank like the corners work well.


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

It's definitely a Cryptocoryne. And not one of the common varieties.

Most of the Crypts. in the hobby have fairly narrow leaves. But there are a lot of wide leafed species that aren't established in the hobby. Many crypts. can only be identified from their flowers as they may have similar leaf shape and colors as others, and also different leaf shapes depending on whether they are grown emersed (out of water) or submersed.

At best guess this is a Crypt. blassii or Crypt. cordata which are the two most common wideleafed crypts in the hobby with pink or red colors on the upper part of the leaf. Crypt. pontederifolia is also very common and looks very similar but the upper surface of the leaf should be a bright green without any pink.

Whatever you have its a good find. I am jealous.

Andy


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

Good points made, i think we should get a picture of the roots, and that will most certainly determine a verdict as anubias, and crypts both have distinguishable root systems.


----------



## OllieNZ (Apr 18, 2014)

CrypticLifeStyle said:


> Good points made, i think we should get a picture of the roots, and that will most certainly determine a verdict as anubias, and crypts both have distinguishable root systems.


 :-? It's a crypt without any doubts. Anubis grow from a horizontal rhizome and crypts from a single rosette(which the photo clearly shows). The leaf shape is also totally wrong for an Anubis.


----------

